# Unterschiede Java IDE



## Jes (13. April 2015)

Hallöchen,
ich kenne mich bisher gar nicht mit dem Thema Programmierung aus und werde versuchen in naher Zukunft mal Java genauer zu betrachten.
Dazu habe ich ein scheinbar ziemlich gutes Buch gefunden, das in Verbindung mit Java ist eine Insel doch als guter Einstieg dienen soll.

Aus verschiedenen Gründen werde ich jedoch wohl Eclipse als IDE nutzen müssen, während das Buch mit Netbeans arbeitet.

- meine Fragen wäre nun:

Was sind daran die großen Unterschiede? - kann ich den gleichen Code in beiden Entwicklungsumgebungen nutzen oder wird das durch irgendwelche Eigenheiten verhindert? - gibt es sonst irgendwas in der Art zu beachten?

Ich bedanke mich für eure Antwort(-en) und wünsche einen guten Start in die Woche!

Jes


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2015)

Willst du nur Konsolenprogramme schreiben, oder auch welche mit GUI?

Der reine Java-Code ist identisch.


----------



## Jes (13. April 2015)

Auch mit GUI, danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## XPrototypeX (13. April 2015)

Hi, 

generell gibt es 3 große Java IDE's. 

eclipse (open source, free), Netbeans (open source, free) und IntelliJ (für Java free, ultimate kostet allerdings) 

Ich benutze produktiv eclipse Luna (neustes) und bin eigentlich zu frieden damit. Allerdings lässt die performance auf schwächeren Systemen zu wünschen übrig. 
IntelliJ ist da um einiges besser auch hat es eine bessere Integration von Tools wie Maven und git, sowie eine subjektiv bessere Autovervollständigung. 

Mit Netbeans habe ich leider so gut wie gar keine Erfahrung. Ist wohl sehr solide, findet man aus irgendwelche gründen kaum produktiv im Einsatz. Hat allerdings sehr gute Designer für SWING gui. Für JavaFX (neues SWING) gibt es ja ein standalone Tool, das von jeder IDE genutzt werden kann.

Wenn du später interesse hast auf Android Entwicklung umzusteigen würde ich mich mit IntelliJ auseinander setzten. Das Android Studio basiert nämlich auf dieser IDE.


BTW von Java ist eine Insel von Einsteigerbuch zu reden ist wohl etwas zu viel des guten. Ein Einsteigerbuch wäre Java von Kopf bis Fuß. Wobei Java ist eine Insel eher ein gutes Referenzbuch ist, wenn du wissen willst wie genau man verschiedene JDK Klassen am besten nutzt.


----------



## Jes (13. April 2015)

Danke für den Tipp mit Java von Kopf bis Fuß.
Aber ich werde mich eher mit JavaFX als mit Swing auseinander setzen müssen - dazu scheint es leider keine aktuelle Ausgabe zu geben.
Ich werde mir wohl etwas später "Einführung in Java: Ideal für Studium und Ausbildung" zulegen; mit einem echten Buch in der Hand lerne ich immer noch am besten.


----------



## taks (13. April 2015)

Am liebsten Arbeite ich mit Eclipse (Luna). Ist vllt. auch nur Gewöhnungssache.
Wobei ich finde der Unterschied zwischen Eclipse und IntelliJ ist recht gering.

Zu Netbeans kann ich dir nichts sagen.


----------



## XPrototypeX (13. April 2015)

JavaFX finde ich um einiges angenehmer als Swing. Einzig das .fxml ist am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Hintergrund ist der, das so die View vom Model und Controller getrennt wird.  Es gibt noch ein paar nette Spielereien wie Property values. Also Objekte die sich auf der View updaten sobald das darunterliegende Objekt geupdatet wurde. Gabs bei Swing nicht per default. 

JavaFX ist noch sehr neu und wurde auch immer wieder geändert. Deshalb gibt es wenig Material zu lesen. Aber ich kann mich erinnern im Internet auf jeden Fall gutes Zeug über google gefunden zu haben.


----------



## crys_ (14. April 2015)

Auch hier win Upvote für eclipse  Manchmal hat es seine Eigenheiten und so mancher ist am Anfang ziemlich am Fluchen, aber ist dennoch die beste Wahl.


Für dich nochmal zu Verständnis: Eine IDE ist im Endeffekt nichts weiter als ein auf programmieren spezialisierter Texteditor mit ein paar Zusatzfunktionen. Jede IDE verwendet javac (derJava Compiler) um den Sourcecide zu kompilieren, deswegen kannst du den gleichen Code auch mit allen IDEs auf jeden Fall verwenden. Es macht für dich auch mal Sinn am Anfang die ersten paar Programme nur mit dem Windows Texteditor und Kommandozeile zu programmieren  Bringt einen guten Blick hinter die Kulissen, viele Lehrbücher machen das auch so.


----------



## XPrototypeX (14. April 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Auch hier win Upvote für eclipse  Manchmal hat es seine Eigenheiten und so mancher ist am Anfang ziemlich am Fluchen, aber ist dennoch die beste Wahl.
> 
> 
> Jede IDE verwendet javac (derJava Compiler) um den Sourcecide zu kompilieren, deswegen kannst du den gleichen Code auch mit allen IDEs auf jeden Fall verwenden.



Das Stimmt so nicht. Eclipse hat seinen eigenen Compiler mit Anbord (ECJ Eclipse Java Compiler). Der ist auch imho fast identisch mit javac allerdings geht er etwas anders mit Generics um wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Generell ist der ByteCode der generiert wird aber der selbe den auch javac generiert.


----------



## crys_ (14. April 2015)

Wieder was gelernt  war mir nicht bewusst, dass eclipse da was eigenes gebastelt hat


----------



## Festplatte (14. April 2015)

100%es Downvote für Eclipse.  Ich bin gezwungen diesen Mist in der Firma zu benutzen (zum Glück wollen wir aber bald auf IntelliJ umsteigen), privat würde ich dem Ding keinen Meter weit trauen. Ich habe noch nie eine so überladene, instabile und performance-fressende Entwicklungsumgebung gesehen. Das interessante daran ist, dass Eclipse früher meine erste Wahl gewesen wäre. Allerdings wurde es mit jedem Update langsamer und instabiler. Von der unübersichtlichen Oberfläche will ich gar nicht erst reden. Es gibt viele großartige Alternativen, ich kann IntelliJ empfehlen, NetBeans soll aber auch top sein.

Viele teilen meine Meinung.


----------



## XPrototypeX (15. April 2015)

Das Problem ist denke ich relativ einfacher Natur bei eclipse. Die Codebase wurde von IBM irgendwann opensourced, die hatten aber nie die Absicht das eclipse so ein allrounder wird. Die Opensource community hat jetzt jahrelang daran rum gebastelt und sich einfach verzettelt. Ich hab mir mal zum Spaß angesehen wie plugins für eclipse geschrieben werden. Alleine dieses ganze Threadhandling ist der Graus. Teilweise noch sehr veralteter Code. 

Eclipse müsste imho irgendwo ein Strich ziehen und alles was alt ist wegschmeißen und neu schreiben (scheiß auf Abwärtskompatibilität), ansonsten sehe ich für die auch eher eine schwarze Zukunft gerade weil IntelliJ so gut abschneidet.


----------

